# Sword Fishing Tuesday night...



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tuesday Night
> 
> South winds 25 to 30 knots becoming southwest late. Seas 7 to 10 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms.




:sick



Somebody turn the fan down!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

as long as you are in something bigger than a 19'cc you should be fine :doh

I'll sit on the hill & watch though...let us all know how it goes! :letsdrink


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you need a plan B for Tuesday. 7-10 in the dark while drifting, no thanks.


----------

